# My Jake....



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

We brought 10-week old Jake home in Dec. of 1996. He left us June 30, 2006. He spent the whole ten years of his life sheltered and so loved. He was such a gentle soul. He knew how much he was loved but his real joy was in returning that love! He never liked to be alone and would follow me from room to room as I went about my daily routines. He would greet EVERYONE with tail wags, his whole body wiggling. He was so happy to see anyone, strangers too. But, when it came to his own human family, the love he felt for us was incredibly apparent. He is missed and thought about daily. We talk about him all the time even though it's been over a year since he went to the Bridge. I still cry quietly sometimes because I so wish I could put my arms around his neck again and give him the big bear hugs he loved so much. I know he's at the Bridge waiting. Jake-dog, we miss you so!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jake knows he was loved and took that to the bridge with him.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

so sorry for your lost! they never really leave us do they? at least you have so many happy memories!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Aaaaaawww, Jake. Such a beautiful boy. I'm so glad you can share your wonderful and handsome fella with us. Of course I did not know him, but your description makes me feel as if I knew him also. 
Again my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounds like his personality and temperament embodied the very essence of what a golden should be. 

The only flaw that a golden retriever has, or any animal for that matter, is that they just don't live long enough. Thank you for sharing your special boy with us.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful, soulful face he has!! Remember to say Good-Night to him everynight, he WILL hear you at the Bridge. NorCal pack will send loving prayers and thoughts to him.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

So sorry for the loss.....I can't imagine what you feel, but my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, gulp, what a handsome loveable face. I know how you feel as we have 3 precious goldens waiting for us at the Bridge. Your Jake has lots of friends there. He sounds like a golden angel.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see why you fell in love with the breed. Jake looks like he was a real charmer. I'm sure he is dearly missed.


----------



## fors227 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have a Jake also. He's still just a baby, but I know time passes all too quickly. It sounds to me like your Jake was a very lucky guy. He had a wonderful family who loved him, and still loves him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It does get easier having the memories and sweet pictures like the one you shared with us. He looks like a sweet and loving soul. God bless you Jake you are missed and loved.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jake sounds like a wonderful dog. I know from experience how your heart can break, not once, but over and over again when you lose a dog you love so much.

My deep sympathies.

Nancy


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I can see what a beautiful boy he was, I still miss my Jessie, your description of Jake bought back my treasured memories. Thankyou for sharing him and you thoughts with us,and sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds like he had a wonderful life with you, and Jake will live forever in your heart.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

what a beautiful gentle face. so sorry for your loss, you will see him again


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am also so sorry about Jake. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Every day I think of him and count my lucky stars that he was a part our family, even if it was for 10 short years.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOO Sorry for your LOSS...Damm can't see the screen
Mike


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. I too lost a Jake - he was beyond special as well. It's been over 2 years and and there's not a day that goes by that I don't think of him or miss him.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I know how you feel: it's three years now we lost our "pebbles". And I will feel the pain again, and again because of those that are still with us. But one day, we will all be re-united, and so will you with Jake!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

it is so heartbreaken to say goodbye to them - I will never understand why they live such a short short life -

what a beautiful boy he is - and you should take comfort that he is in a better place - with lots of friends


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jake-dog, we miss you so!![/quote]

Oh, his dear, sweet beautiful old face! I feel your heartache.


----------



## Miriam (Feb 22, 2007)

I lost my Brittany spaniel - it will be a year in August. She was 14. It's amazing how quickly you go from bringing home a sweet little pup, to an "oh my God, what have I done" teen pup, to a near perfect adult dog and before you know it, they are turning grey. It goes by so fast. I still think of Chessie every day. Wasn't sure I wanted to get another dog - I still had my hound mix, Sissy (she's 8). But when the opportunity came to adopt our Golden, Sadie, we did. She was 10 months when we got her and it has been good for all of us, Sissy included (although she was none too happy at first). You can never replace them, but it seems as time goes on, we only think of the good memories and try not to dwell on her illness. But I know that it is part of owning a dog . . . . . or do they own you??


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Miriam said:


> I lost my Brittany spaniel - it will be a year in August. She was 14. It's amazing how quickly you go from bringing home a sweet little pup, to an "oh my God, what have I done" teen pup, to a near perfect adult dog and before you know it, they are turning grey. It goes by so fast. I still think of Chessie every day. Wasn't sure I wanted to get another dog - I still had my hound mix, Sissy (she's 8). But when the opportunity came to adopt our Golden, Sadie, we did. She was 10 months when we got her and it has been good for all of us, Sissy included (although she was none too happy at first). You can never replace them, but it seems as time goes on, we only think of the good memories and try not to dwell on her illness. But I know that it is part of owning a dog . . . . . or do they own you??


Yes, it goes by so fast! I'm also sorry for your loss! We also have a golden Sadie, she's 8. She grew up with Jake and I know she was heartbroken by his loss too. She seemed to really age in the last year since Jake left us. We recently brought home a new golden baby, Cooper. She was not too thrilled at first, but now they play all the time. I think Cooper will be good for her.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I know how you feel. I wish they could stay with us much longer. We lost our Chester in April of this year.

My friend's Golden, Christopher, is acting kind of strange today. I suggested she take him to the vet's office. He's really lethargic, just like our two guys were before we lost them.

Cheryl


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a big beautiful boy your Jake was! I know you miss him dearly! You WILL see him again!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a sweet face....Im sure you miss him very much.....


----------

